# The Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation Annual Banquet



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

*The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Banquet & Fundraiser*

*When:* Saturday, February 26, 2011

*Where:* Hilton - Salt Lake City Airport
5151 Wiley Post Way
Salt Lake City, Utah
801-539-1515
I-80 West, Exit 114

*Time:* Doors open at 5:30 PM, Dinner around 7:00 PM, Auctions and Raffles end at 9:30 PM

Come join the festivities and enjoy a miso-ginger salmon or NewYork strip steak (medium) dinner. The night will be filled with activities such as a live auction, silent auctions, and various raffles for quality merchandise. The door prize this year will be a Franchi AL 20 Gauge.

We have many great items again for this year's banquet including: Benelli Legacy 28 gauge (the lightest and one of the most beautiful semi-autos on the market), Benelli Montefeltro 20 gauge SA, Franchi Renaissance 20 gauge O/U, Garmin Astro DC40, Remington Model 700 SS .243, Salmon River Cast and Blast, Amazing Upland Art, Mother upland vests, upland gear, hunts, and much more.

Visit THE UCWF Banquet Page or The UCWF website at www.utahchukars.com for more information and to purchase tickets in advance or send me a PM if you need additional information.

This is always a great event and many of you who are members of this forum have participated or donated in the past. With your donations, various wildlife projects were completed this year. Hope to see you again this year.

The UCWF


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I know lots of gents on here are upland game mega hunters! You owe it to your self to attend this event...its a ton of fun and for a great cause!

Get online and get the tickets, then its a done deal...no backing out/pussyfooting around. Put it on the Credit Card and you aint even got to pay for it, for awhile!

So lets sound off...who is attending?

Me
My pop and his Lady
My step pop and his son

Even bought a new suit for the event! Yes it has pink on it!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Cant wait it shud be a a good time


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know me and Mrs Tex will be there.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Is the Benelli 28 guage a raffle item, or an auction item? Just curious.

Good chance I'll make it, sounds like a good time.

Later,
Kev


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> Is the Benelli 28 guage a raffle item, or an auction item? Just curious.
> 
> Good chance I'll make it, sounds like a good time.
> 
> ...


I believe it is in the silent auction, but not sure. It should be sweet gun.

I've been shooting a side by side as of late, but man-oh-man did I wish I had an auto last weekend! It sucks to fudge up your only two shots...and the birds just keep poping up!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

PEOPLE! Hear ye, Hear ye!

Today is the *last day *to purchase your tickets at a discounted rate.

Please go online NOW and buy a couple tickets.

http://www.utahchukars.com

cj


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

This event is TONIGHT!!!!

There are still tickets available just call 435.623.1898 (travis) for more details.

The more the merrier, this banquet is great fun for all to attend, and best of all you are doing a great deal to benefit upland game in Utah.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

This was my first year attending. I used this as an opportunity to take my girl out and we both enoyed ourselves. I just wish the folks cooking the dinner wouldnt a had to ruin the prime rib by turning it into jerky. Thanks to all those that help put this event on and I'm glad my date night money could go to a better cause than some hollywood needle freeks bank account.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

The so called stakes definetely could have been better, but over all it was good time


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, those steaks looked like warmed over five day old pot roast... I had the salmon and it was yummy. All 3 ounces of it.... :?


----------

